# Something new... IN STOCK



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It's been a long time coming but the new CPS 8' 1/2 to 1 1/2 oz IM8 blanks are IN STOCK. Will be up in the webstore soon.

99.95

Tommy


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Tommy do you think these will have enough @ss to stop Cobia and Drum? Looking for an 8' rod to throw eels and jigs from boats. Thanks


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Sounds nice Tommy. More details please.

Handle style/length. # of guides ?


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

fleaflicker said:


> Sounds nice Tommy. More details please.
> 
> Handle style/length. # of guides ?


Blanks ........


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Ohh. Blanked out there for a sec. Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Adam,

It may be a bit much for a .5 - 1.5 oz 8' rod to tangle with a big cobia but I'd like to give it a try.... 

Tommy


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I guess that all depends on the size of the Cobe....


----------

